# Gnral Dveloppement > Algorithme & Mathmatiques > Traitement d'images >  Calculer le pourcentage d'une zone de couleur

## Carlitox

Bonjour,

Je suis confronter  un petit problme qui consiste  calcul le pourcentage de rouge sirius sur une coupe histologique de coeur.
Avec l'aide de matlab j'ai russi  faire quelque chose qui permet d'extraire la partie tissu et supprim le fond avec un "seuillage", ce qui me permet de connaitre le nombre total de pixels.

voici le code



```

```

Donc maintenant je voudrai connaitre le nombre de pixel rouge sirius, donc je pense qu'il faudrait retravailler sur l'image en couleur et extraire en utilisant l'image (0-1) comme masque, mais comment pourrai je faire pour dtecter le rouge (fibrose) du tissu sain?
En pice jointe l'image qui permet de mieu comprendre le problme.

Merci.

----------


## Invit

Bonjour, 

Quelque chose du genre:


```

```

----------


## Carlitox

Bonjour,

Merci de m'avoir rpondu.

J'avais dj essay un peu prs cette mthode mais le problme c'est que le rouge Sirius va tre plus ou moins intense comme dans l'image donc il n'aura pas une valeur RGB unique, est ce possible d'effectuer une sorte de "filtre" de bande passante RGBmin et RGBmax pour le rouge?

----------


## math_lab

Il faut que tu passes dans l'espace couleur HSV ou HSL (petit tour sur Wikipedia) et de comparer le H avec le H de ta couleur de rfrence (avec un intervalle, bien entendu)

----------


## Carlitox

Bonjour,

Merci pour cette rponse, je ne connais pas du tout cette transformation (rgb2hsv) mais qui m'a permis d'avancer sur la dtection du rouge sirius.

Voila comment j'ai appliqu la mthode :



```

```

Le seul problme est que le seuil est fixe donc valable pour une photo (sauf avec de la chance), car en essayant sur plusieurs images la dtection du rouge dans l'espace HSV ne fonctionne pas, car les photos ne sont pas prise avec le mme appareil et le mme clairage ambiant.
Est ce possible d'adapt le code  l'image ou faire en sorte que les images soit effectuer dans les mmes conditions?

Merci.

----------


## Nebulix

Avec ImageJ, j'ai dcompos l'image en plans de couleur et constat que l'aspect rouge correspondait  un manque de vert.
En seuillant le vert au niveau appropri,(~210) on obtient qqch qui semble correct.
Comment trouver ce seuil ? 
En traant l'histogramme du plan vert, on observe 3 parties : un grand pic vers 250 (fond de l'image) un plus petit entre 215 et 240 (zone sans colorant) et une "queue" vers des valeurs + faibles (zone colore).

----------

